# Air Compressor Fittings - Differences?



## roasted

Hey everyone. I have a quick question here because I'm not sure if I'm crazy or if there's a seemingly pointless difference between some fittings I'm dealing with. This evening I bought an air compressor (2 hp, 8 gal, 125 psi) to utilize with some air tools, as it'll keep me from going homicidal as I finish up this trim installation throughout the house. :thumbsup:

For the time being, I was borrowing an air compressor and air hose. I noticed they interconnect real solid with no gap in between. With the compressor I bought, it has a silver fitting already mounted to the compressor. On top of that, my fittings for my hose are brass. They clip together and hold air, no hissing, however they certainly don't fit together in a snug fashion. 

Some Googling suggested that there are some differences. First of all... why? They all look identical from 18 inches away.

Besides that, I'm curious on what the smartest route to go is. I saw Harbor Freight had some super cheap connectors, maybe I should just go there and pick up some to re-do the hose ends. Even though given the choice I'd rather just replace the hose nozzles, I'm also curious if I could just replace the quick connect coupler on the compressor itself. I would assume so, but just figured I'd ask while I was already here.

Is there a simple breakdown of the different connectors and why they're different? I Googled around but didn't see too much besides some light bits of conversation on other forums.

Thanks fellas! :thumbsup:

EDIT - Out of random curiosity I decided to try the fitting against the two air guns I have, and both of them exhibited the similar "loose" type of junction. I decided to take off the coupler at the compressor and put one of my fittings on I picked up in this kit from Harbor Freight earlier. My train of thought was... if the connector at the compressor is type A, yet the connectors on the hose and various tools I acquire are type B, it might only get confusing. I figured it'd be best if all were on the same page, so by changing out the connector at the compressor, I seem to have accomplished that.

Unless... by some strange reason... the connector I took off of the compressor was some sort of special piece that NEEDS to be there?? Or is that crazy talk?

EDIT - I ended up going to Harbor Freight and picked up a few misc fittings. I mixed and matched the pairs until I got secure setup. I crossed up the pairs a bit. On the compressor and male end of the cable I have silver fittings (industrial, I believe) and with the female coupler on the end for connecting to tools I have a brass fitting. Still a little baffled at why there's so many, but whatever. Things seem to be working fine.


----------



## Maintenance 6

http://www.legacymfg.com/Selection_Guide_to_Couplers_Plugs.pdf

I know what you mean. I've had the same thing happen. Years ago I standardized everything I own to one type. I went to the local box store for a fitting when I needed one quickly. They had one that looked very similar, but it coupled sloppy. There must be a couple dozen different types of couplers. The link above somewhat describes the differences with some pictures at the bottom. It figures that I have type M couplers and they aren't even on the list.


----------



## ratherbefishing

Back in the old days, at least 4 companies developed their own shape and style. Lincoln, Milton, Amflo and Truflate all look different. Now, most of them make L,M,A, and T couplers. Most of the no-name generic couplers look more like the M, but there are still subtle differences. The best thing to do, IMO, is start over and standardize everything. In my experience, the Campbell Haulsfield ones have been terrible. The Huskys at HD work fine. Buy Lincolns or Miltons and they'll last forever.

https://www.miltonindustries.com/COUPLER-PLUG_ID_CHART.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk

very correct, cambell hausfeld fittings are garbageé canadian home depots are now carrying porter cable fittings which are so so

if you want to find quality fittings your going to have to stay out of big box stores, to find quality fittings you`ll have to go to a contractor supply they`ll last forever but youll pay 3 - 4x as much as the ones at lowes or hd


----------

